# Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien



## Angelzwerg (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi!
Hier in Meppen steht der Winter schon so gut wie vor der Tür und ich brauche noch ein kleines Geburtstagsgeschenk für einen befreundeten Angelanfänger.Ich dachte mir , ich könnte ihm vielleicht eine Angelrute (Stipprute (unberingt)) selber bauen.Da mir als Schüler aber das Geld für hochwertiges Material fehlt (außerdem muss die erste Rute ja auch nicht gleich aus Kohlefaser bestehen...), dachte ich mir, man könnte die Rute aus anderen Materialien bauen, um die Kosten gering zu halten.Außerdem macht selberbauen viel mehr spaß als eine zu kaufen! |bla:
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen damit oder eine Idee wie man die Rute bauen könnte?

Schon mal danke im vorraus!
Angelzwerg #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Früher haben wir Ruten aus Haselnusszweigen gebaut . . .:m

Es gab aber billige Bambus- und Tonkinruten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Nee Stippe ????? Die Dinger kosten im Angelladen nen 5ér, wenn es keine HIGHENDSTIPPE sein soll. 

Kauf lieber eine und lass Mutti´s Besenstil da wo er is .... 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Angelzwerg (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
@ ToxicToolz:Keine Angst der Besenstiel bleibt im H-W-R Raum! 

Angelzwerg

P.S.:Ruhig weiterhin posten!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Das lohnt sich alles nicht. Dann zum einstieg lieber was fertiges kaufen....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Lass das lieber. Da kommt nichts gutes bei raus. Bau ihm halt nen Wobbler!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132


----------



## Angelzwerg (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Okay!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Bei Fragen dann immer im Besenstieltrööt posten. Da werden sie geholfen.
#h


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Endlich mal wieder eine Trötüberschrift
die interessant erschien.....aber dann 

Leider muß auch ich mich all meinen Vorpostern
anschließen...leider,leider.

Gibt es für nen 5er bei Askari

Leider, leider...


Früher war alles besser


----------



## Angelzwerg (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Dann brauche ich mehr Holz! :q :q :q
Wenn ich einmal im Wobblerbaufieber bin, ob man mich dann noch aufhalten kann!?! :q


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Ne Stippe kannst du dir ganz einfach selber bauen

Im Angelladen ne lange Rute kaufen und bis auf den letzten alle Ringe abbrechen.....und fertig #6


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ne Stippe kannst du dir ganz einfach selber bauen
> 
> Im Angelladen ne lange Rute kaufen und bis auf den letzten alle Ringe abbrechen.....und fertig #6



WoW #y 

Eine 0815 Kopfrute kriegt man teilweise für 1 €. Eine beringte Rute kommt meist teurer daher, vor allem was soll der Blödsinn die Ringe abzubrechen??


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> WoW #y
> 
> Eine 0815 Kopfrute kriegt man teilweise für 1 €. Eine beringte Rute kommt meist teurer daher, vor allem was soll der Blödsinn die Ringe abzubrechen??



mönsch Denni, das haste doch wohl nich ernst genommen


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Noch ein Meppener.....wie alt biste denn?


----------



## Gohann (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> Dann brauche ich mehr Holz! :q :q :q
> Wenn ich einmal im Wobblerbaufieber bin, ob man mich dann noch aufhalten kann!?! :q



Wenn es dich interessieren sollte, unter: www.lurebuilding.nl stehen tolle Vorschläge. Ausserdem kann man sich die Schablonen für die Wobbler ausdrucken.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rhineman (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Tach zusammen,
160 cm lange Bambusrute, 120 cm Mono dran, dann kurzes Vorfach mit Wurmhaken - fertig ist die Anfängerrute für meine Tochter. Im April diesen Jahres erfolgreich eingeweiht mit einem kleinen Barsch auf Tauwurm. Einfach in die Flussmitte geworfen, den Rest hat die Strömung erledigt. Wir haben mehrere Male ausgeworfen, nachgeguckt und Würmer erneuert - nach ca. 1 Stunde war es soweit, da hing dann ein 20er Barsch dran. Der schwimmt zwar wieder, aber Tochter und Vater waren stolz......
Rute siehe Photo.
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Also meine erste Rute war vor gut 20 Jahren n schön stabiler Ast, n bisschen Mono, ner Pose und nem Haken... Im Urlaub an nem See in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte! 
Ergebnis: etliche Rotfedern, einen Karpfen und nen Krebs! :m


----------



## Angelzwerg (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Okay,war ne Schnapsidee.Hiermit ist der Trööt dann wieder geschlossen.
Aber da ich geschäftstüchtig bin...
...bitte gucken:Angelgeräte-Günstig kaufen und Tips-Angelrolle Shakespeare 2012GG


----------



## Klaus S. (2. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*



Angelzwerg schrieb:


> Aber da ich geschäftstüchtig bin...
> ...bitte gucken:Angelgeräte-Günstig kaufen und Tips-Angelrolle Shakespeare 2012GG



Selbst gebaut aus Papas ollen Mercedes der nutzlos in der Garage rum stand???


----------



## Angelzwerg (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Nee, aus Opas! 
Scherz, die habe ich von jemandem geschenkt bekommen, der sie nicht mehr brauchte.


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Leute, das ist doch alles ein Kreilauf ... wie bei allem im Leben. Man fängt mit nem Bobbycar an, dann Kleinwagen, Prollkutsche, Familienkarre, wieder Kleinwagen, Rollator.
Oder Musikgeschmack... Kinderlieder, Pop, HipHop, Punk, Metal, Rock, Folk, Klassik, Schlager, und wieder die Kinderlieder -.-'

Genauso beim Angeln. Erst nur der berühmte Stock mit ner Schnur, dann 'ne simple Grungrundmontage/Posenmontage am Glasfaserprügel von Opa, modernes Karpfenangeln oder Spinnfischen oder auch Matchfischen/Stippen mit immer höherwertigen Materialien, Hochseeangeln, Fusselpeitschen, dann wieder ruhiger mit der simplen Montage, naja ... und dann kommt halt wieder der Stock mit Schnur und Haken 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11TH3i-CXdk

#h


----------



## Bobster (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

@daci7

Bombiger Link #h
Super 

Da wird Ray Jardine, Vater des "Backpacking UL"
seine helle Freude haben.

.....mach doch mal - auf vielfachen Wunsch - 

ein Tenkara Tröt auf in dem wir das Thema eingehend behandeln können....
ich lese mir jetzt erst einmal die Homepage durch.


----------



## williwurm (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

moin moin ich bau keschers aus bambus , ruten  und kippen  schaus dir anAnglerboard.de - williwurms Alben: mein leben und hobby


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*



Bobster schrieb:


> @daci7
> 
> Bombiger Link #h
> Super
> ...



Naja, ich bin selbst nur drüber gestolpert und hab mir das mal durchgelesen, Ahnung hab ich daher keine von der Materie. Aber zum UL Backpacking ist das schon ne feine Sache denke ich... wird auf jeden Fall in Erwägung gezogen wenn ich meine nächste Tour plane =) soll Richtung Nordschweden oder Norge gehen... also mal sehen :m Nur sind mir die Ruten ein wenig zu teuer ... mal schaun ob mein japanischer Kollege mir mal sowas von dort drüben mitbrignen könnte, sollte dort ja biliger sein |rolleyes



williwurm schrieb:


> moin moin ich bau keschers aus bambus , ruten  und kippen  schaus dir anAnglerboard.de - williwurms Alben: mein leben und hobby



Das schaut allerdings auch fein aus! Hab mich bis jetzt immer vorm Rutenbau gedrückt... an Kescher hab ich garnicht gedacht |supergri

#h


----------



## boarischahias (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

Also der Bau eines Keschers und der einer Kiepe würde mich interessieren.
@williwurm: Kannst Du das mal näher beschreiben. Die Tage werden wieder kürzer und das Bastelfieber steigt!!!

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Dirty Old Man (8. November 2010)

*AW: Angelrute aus Haushaltsmaterialien*

muss es denn unbedingt ne stippe sein?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VeddE3L6Ic


----------

